# Ex Pats in Abruzzo



## fishfearme (May 11, 2011)

Hello again all,
Need some help just trying to get an idea of how big the expat community is in Abruzzo and in particular which place holds the most UK ex pats. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

fishfearme said:


> Hello again all,
> Need some help just trying to get an idea of how big the expat community is in Abruzzo and in particular which place holds the most UK ex pats. Thanks in advance.


i dont know what you mean how big is the expats community there are quit a few of us probley more in the north and south were property prices were cheaper but there are a few inthe central area near pescara the town we live in the center above Chieti town in the province of Chieti witch is the bigest province and nearest to a ryanair airport pescara ,


----------



## fishfearme (May 11, 2011)

pudd 2 said:


> i dont know what you mean how big is the expats community there are quit a few of us probley more in the north and south were property prices were cheaper but there are a few inthe central area near pescara the town we live in the center above Chieti town in the province of Chieti witch is the bigest province and nearest to a ryanair airport pescara ,


Thanks I am tring to get an idea of where would be best to set roots, I need there to be a good ex pat community as i work away so looking for an area that would suit for my wife and kids. Being close to the airport is a total bonus as i work overseas. Location Location Location I suppose just trying to find somewhere not too far from sea for scuba diving and not too far to mountians for ski-ing. think we are getting close to finding a location, Thanks for your help no doubt i will have loads more questions to ask.


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

i notice from your posting that you are in spain. the attraction of living in abruzzo is that there are no expat communities!! there is plenty of opportunity to make contact with others who live here permanently but thankfully the expats here do not live in close proximity but are scattered over a very large area. i'm sure if you post a request for contact with families with young children once you have decided where you want to live you will have the opportunity to make friends who will help and give support however the decision on where to live in this beautiful area will be yours. p.s. much better as has been advised here many times is to rent first to get a feel for the area it is quite diverse and each to their own.


----------



## fishfearme (May 11, 2011)

Thanks Sheila, I take your point on board, I am not looking for Little Britain but for there to be a few families close by that my wife and children could socialise with, everyone needs friends, and as we do not yet speak italian it could be hard to begin with to meet locals.
We will be renting for the first year looking to buy within 6 months and start work in the new house, we will rely heavily on local workman and hope to god that they are more reliable than they are here in Spain.
Thank you for your reply Shiela


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

take on board bwhat sheiler says dont take on a to big of progect . ive been in the building trade for 45 years and we bought a liveble property thank god we did , there are good and bad builders here but to organise them is a nightmare and the building laws are allso a nightmare get somthing that just needs a litle cometics and you will have lot less worries and i will cost you less in the long run mark my words


----------



## fishfearme (May 11, 2011)

Good sound advice, I was wondering why I could find som many medievel castles, palaces, farms in need of restoration I could only assume that the build regulations would be a nightmare so no one wants to touch them.
By the way had a look at your property last night very nice, I also saw that it seems to be hard to find a good size villa for example for a long term let of a min of 1 year, Both my wife and i are planning for our trip early next year and hope that we can get a chance to meet.
Again thanks in advance you sound a half decent bloke even if you are from Norfolk. LOL


----------



## Tawny (Nov 15, 2012)

I moved here with 3 young children 6 years ago and don't regret it for one moment. If you want expats on your doorstep, then as others have said, you won't find them, but there are always expats fairly nearby.
Good luck with your plans


----------

